# Lawn chair or Skirts ? choices



## Tin machine (Feb 24, 2014)

well , hard choice today lawn chair or skirts for the bike , I made a sound decision and went with it !!


----------



## jkent (Feb 24, 2014)

I think I see your wife peeping through the cracked open door in the first picture......


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 25, 2014)

*Skirts*

What a great idea opens up a lot sweet


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 25, 2014)

*done on the skirts*

skirts went well !! moving on now on this build !!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 25, 2014)

Definitely going to be one of a kind.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 26, 2014)

*Chillin on the lawn*

rainey day in California , good for the lawn !!


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 1, 2014)

Tin machine said:


> rainey day in California , good for the lawn !!




All that bare metal ok on a rainy day?  You guys needed rain...now it's all over the news that it's too much, too fast.  Bummer.


----------

